# NEW glow nocks... CTT inc



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

almost forgot... will fit CX arrows.. Or any arrow in the same size.. working on ones for axis arrows..


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

wideerhunt said:


> almost forgot... will fit CX arrows.. Or any arrow in the same size.. working on ones for axis arrows..


Got a time frame in mind for the Axis size nocks? I will take 1 dz green when you get em!!!!


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Your pics are gone.


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

No pics, no info on where to get them. Hook a brotha up.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

madsammer said:


> No pics, no info on where to get them. Hook a brotha up.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

i am in talks with 2 companys looking to buy me out... I have pulled the pics till these talks are done... For now i have stopped selling them.... 


I am sorry for any inconvenience.... thanks...


----------

